# Bridgeport M model.  DRO for $800 ? 9x32" table



## John Caven (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi I'm looking for a 3 axis DRO for my  Bridgeport 1940's  M model milling machine.   The issue I'm having is everything I see is for a table that's longer than 9x32.    Thanks guys!


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 20, 2015)

You order scales for the amount of TRAVEL in your mill. Extra length won't bother you unless the scales are so long they stick off the end of the table. There a lot of room for extra scale length.

Karl


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 20, 2015)

I've got a 3 axis setup from DroPros.  They have plenty of information on their site for "sizing" DRO scales to your machine and the magnetic scales they sell are very simple to cut to length.

Hope this helps,

-Ron


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 20, 2015)

DROPRO magnetic scales can be cut to your desired length. http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Milling_Machine_Digital_Readouts.htm

Ken


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought a Meister Top 10 with glass scales from an Ebay seller in Hong Kong years back for about $480 delivered. I told him the length of scales I needed and he had the factory make them to size.
I've cut and modified my own glass scales since then for other machines, it's not really very hard but you have to plan ahead for reattaching the end cap.


----------



## lmsc01 (Mar 2, 2015)

Did you find a system to fit your mill?


----------



## Andre (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a 12" and 24" igaging scales for my M head mill. Will be installed in the spring.


----------



## John Caven (Mar 3, 2015)

not yet .  It's sorta on hold.. I'm buying a lathe    i'm still looking though


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 3, 2015)

Take a look at TouchDRO as an alternative to a traditional DRO. It uses an Android tablet for the interface, and can use anything from cheap Chinese digital scales to high end glass scales. The interface is full featured, and how many other DROs do you know of which can play Pandora or let you watch a movie? TouchDRO is open source so it's free.

http://www.yuriystoys.com/


----------

